# Betrügerischer Onlineshop - was tun?



## Martinho79 (23 April 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich (und zehn andere Leute, mit denen ich inzwischen in Kontakt stehe) haben bei www.megapolis-shop.de bestellt und vorab per Überweisung bezahlt. Das ist jetzt 3 Wochen her und die Adresse im Netz gibts nicht mehr. Bei Anruf kommt eine Bandansage. Eine Betroffene war schon an der angegebenen Adresse vor Ort, dort findet sich lediglich ein Briefkasten, ebenso bei der im Telefonbuch angegeben Privatadresse des Inhabers (Axxx Mxxx aus Chemnitz) Das Konto ist ein Sparkassenkonto, zugelassen auf seinen Namen.
Was kann man tun? Habt ihr Tipps für uns? Wir haben inzwischen mehrheitlich den Verbraucherschutz informiert und einige haben schon Anzeigen erstattet.
Viele der Leute haben sich die Artikel lange zusammengespart, der Schaden geht in die Tausende.

Viele Grüße,

Martin

[Modedit by Hippo: Klarname editiert]


----------



## Hippo (23 April 2012)

Die Seite ist down, und das Konto dürfte leer sein.
So leid es mir tut, aber die realistischste Einschätzung ist die daß ihr den Verlust als Lehrgeld abbuchen müßt.
Viel mehr als Anzeige erstatten könnt ihr in dieser Situation nicht machen.


----------



## Martinho79 (23 April 2012)

Kriegt man denn so Leute zu fassen? Immerhin muss der Name stimmen, da ein Konto auf den Namen läuft...


----------



## Hippo (23 April 2012)

Ist auch schon passiert. Nur ob das das Geld wiederbringt ist eher zu bezweifeln.
Ob der Name stimmt ...
... ist nicht 100% sicher
Sparkasse erhöht zwar die Chance daß es stimmt, aber ...


----------



## Reducal (24 April 2012)

Kann schon gut sein, dass der Name des Kontoinhabers zum Shopbetreiber passt. Es kann sehr gut möglich sein, dass der Shopbetreiber Waren angeboten und verkauft hat, nun aber aus hier unbekannten Gründen das Geschäft beendete. Das Risiko geht ein Käufer immer ein, wenn per Vorkasse bezahlt wird.

Das was verkauft wurde, zeigt evtl. dieser Beitrag hier, vom 6.2.12:





			
				Algemai schrieb:
			
		

> Habe meinen bestellten Iphone 4s ohne Probleme erhalten.


Der Beitrag könnte zwar auch vom Shopbetreiber selbst stammen, muss aber nicht. Megapolis-Shop war auch bis vor kurzem bei eBay (evtl. Powerseller) und ist heute noch bei Facebook vertreten: http://www.facebook.com/MegapolisShopde.

Eine Strafanzeige ist sinnvoll, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass der Verkäufer bereits bei der Bestellung nicht liefern konnte/wollte. Dabei sollte man nicht versäumen die zivilen Ansprüche mit einzubrinen. 





Teleton schrieb:


> ....das Adhäsionsverfahren, da werden zivilrechtliche Ansprüche mit ab gefrühstückt http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adhäsionsverfahren


Sinnvoll ist es, sich eines Anwalts zu bedienen, da von Anzeigen der Geschädigten allein zu wenig Druck auf die Verfolgungsbehörden ausgeht. Gerade in Chemnitz interpretiert man das StGB anscheinend recht eigensinnig.


----------



## nadschi (27 April 2012)

Bin auch Geschädigte, habe aber meinen Widerruf erklärt und an der "neuen" Mailadresse ne Anwort bekommen, dass ich mein  Geld zurück erhalte.

Wenn nicht, dann werde ich klagen bzw. zuerst ein Mahnverfahren anstreben.

Strafanzeige werde ich auch stellen. Mal sehen was die Ermittlungsbehörden rausfinden.


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2012)

nadschi schrieb:


> ....ne Anwort bekommen, dass ich mein Geld zurück erhalte. Strafanzeige werde ich auch stellen. Mal sehen was die Ermittlungsbehörden rausfinden.


Abgesehen davon, dass andere anscheinend gar nichts zurück erhalten, ist dein Fall doch etwas anders. Man hat dir in Aussicht gestellt, dass du den bezahlten Betrag zurück bekommst. Worin siehst du nun eine Straftat, die angezeigt gehört? Ich würde dem Anbieter (auch wenn er miese Kritiken hat) erst einmal Gelegenheit zur Rückzahlung geben. So lange der rückzahlungswillig erscheint, liegt nämlich womöglich gar keine Straftat vor, die von den Ermittlungsbehörden zu klären wäre.


----------



## Der Rächer (8 Mai 2012)

Auf der Überweisung kann stehen was will. Generell prüfen Banken erst ab einer bestimmten Höhe. Was also im Empfängerfeld steht, ist vorerst egal, Hauptsache die Kontonummer und die BLZ stimmen.

Tipp:
Wenn Mehrere wegen ein und dem Selben Anzeige erstatten, tauscht die Aktenzeichen aus und/oder konzentriert Euch auf eine gemeinsame Stelle, denn dann ist die Chance höher, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft das Verfahren wegen Geringfügigkeit oder mangels öffentlichem Interesse nicht vorzeitig einstellt.

Ich hatte mal einen Fall mit über 30 Geschädigten und einer Summe von über 100.000 US$. Leider wurde die Sache ebenfalls eingestellt aber weil bereits gegen den Gesuchten ein Haftbefehl bestand und die gesamte Schadensumme mehrere Millionen betrug.

Trotzdem sollte man sich wehren, denn sonst wird es den Betrügern noch leichter gemacht.


----------



## Profi (11 Mai 2012)

Willkommen im Club,

bin ebenfalls betroffen. Der Internetshop wurde offenbar vom Betreiber Strato vom Netz genommen.

*1. als erstes gilt umgehend bei der Polizei Strafanzeige erstatten. *
*2. schriftlich vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten und den Kaufbetrag inkl. Versandkosten umgehend auf Bankverbindung zurückfordern.*
*3. zivilrechtliches Mahnverfahren einleiten.*
*4. Verfahren der Ermittlungsbehörden abwarten.*

Gegebenfalls anbieten, falls er binnen einer Frist von einer Woche überweist,
die Anzeige und das Gerichtsverfahren zurückzunehmen.

Habe gegen

Axxxxxxxx Mxxxx
Axxxxxxxxx Strasse 282a
09125 Chemnitz
www.megapolis-shop.de

Strafanzeige bei der Polizei erstattet: AZ 026/1K/267832/12

Laut Sparkasse Chemnitz ist deren Rechtsabbteilung bereits tätig.

Bei der Kriminalpolizei werden sicher die gesamten Aktenzeichen zusammen geführt.

Die Höhe des individuellen Strafmaß wird bestimmt von der Anzahl und Schwere der Betrugsfälle abhängen
und was die Ermittlungsbehörden noch so finden.

Viele Grüße,
der Profi


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2012)

Profi schrieb:


> _[Empfehlung eines Geschädigten:]_
> *1. als erstes gilt umgehend bei der Polizei Strafanzeige erstatten. *
> *2. schriftlich vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten und den Kaufbetrag inkl. Versandkosten umgehend auf Bankverbindung zurückfordern.*
> *3. zivilrechtliches Mahnverfahren einleiten.*
> ...


Dann sage ich mal als Profi, dass man bei Betrug nicht von einem Kaufvertrag zurücktreten muss. Sollte es sich aber um ein Geschäft handeln, dass nur bei seiner Erfüllung schief gelaufen ist, dann schon.

[modedit by Hippo: Anmerkung für neue Leser: Reducal schreibt nicht nur daß er Profi ist - er *IST* Profi!]

In Sachen Strafanzeige macht es Sinn, ein s. g. Adhäsionsverfahren mit der Anzeige zu beantragen, näheres dazu > HIER <. Das Verfahren der Ermittlungsbehörden hat mit dem zivilen Verfahren erst einmal nichts zu tun. Außer hinsichtlich Adhäsion für die Rückgewinnung des Schadens würde ich mich darauf erst mal gar nicht verlassen. Selbst wenn man sein Geld auf Anforderung vom Händler zurück bekommt, ist eine Rücknahme der Strafanzeige durch den Anzeigenerstatter nicht möglich - die Einstellung des Verfahrens obliegt allein der Staatsanwaltschaft! Die aber wiederum wird es begrüßen, wenn man sie über die Rückzahlung unterrichtet.


----------



## Teleton (12 Mai 2012)

> Dann sage ich mal als Profi, dass man bei Betrug nicht von einem Kaufvertrag zurücktreten muss. Sollte es sich aber um ein Geschäft handeln, dass nur bei seiner Erfüllung schief gelaufen ist, dann schon.


Rücktritt geht erst nach Fristsetzung. Widerruf wirkt sofort (wobei die Rückzahlung 30 Tage dauern darf). Ist dann spannend wenn ein "Windhundrennen" um einen gerichtlichen Titel läuft.


----------



## Hippo (12 Mai 2012)

In dem Fall 
Da würde ich gern Mäuschen sein beim Zieleinlauf ...
... ich glaub´ da werden allen Teilnehmern des Windhundrennens jenseits aller Titel der Schnabel sauber bleiben wenn der Typ nicht ein absoluter Amateur war.


----------



## Manule (1 Juni 2012)

genau deshalb zahle ich immer mit Paypal. Hier hab ich die Garantie des Käuferschutzes  Per Überwisung geht schon ewig nix mehr....


----------



## Betroffener I Phone 4 (1 Juni 2012)

*Hallo alle zusammen,*

*Kurze Interessante Info,*


*Ich bin seit Februar mit meinem Anwalt gegen den Betrüger vorgegangen..*
*Mahnbescheid, Zwangsvollstreckung etc...*
*Seit April wissen wir das noch keine Eidesstattliche Vers. abgegeben wurde.*
*Nach mehrmaligen anschreiben an den Zwangsvollstrecker was denn jetzt los ist *
*ober noch was zu holen ist (geht seit ca. 2 Mo.)*
*haben wir keine Antwort erhalten.*
*Viel Glück an den Rest das Geld wird weg sein + Anwaltskosten ..  *


*Und dass der A******** das Geld zurücküberweist (das erzählt er jedem)*

*Anhang^^*

*Ich habe das Handy bezahlt im Oktober 2011 sooo Lange dauert das ganze schon !!*
*bis heute nix getan* !


----------



## Profi (25 Juni 2012)

Es ist richtig den zivilrechtlichen Weg (ob mit oder ohne Anwalt) einzuschlagen. Man hat nicht automatisch Anspruch auf sein Geld, nur weil das Verfahren jetzt zur Staatsanwaltschaft Chemnitz geht.

Die eidesstattliche Erklärung kann in Abständen wiederholt werden, falls fruchtlos verlaufen. Dann muss er angeben was er hat. Wir wissen nicht ob eine erfolgt ist.

Der Titel läuft mindestens 30 Jahre. Die Rückzahlung aller (Verfahrens-) Kosten natürlich mit 5% Punkten über dem jeweiligen Basiszinssatz zu verzinsen.

Ohne das Gesamtmaß aller Vollstreckungsbescheide zu kennen, aber da sieht er schon alt aus, wenn er lebenslang nicht reagiert.

Axxxxxxxx Mxxxx kann ja in Zukunft wieder Geld haben / verdienen / erben.


----------



## Hippo (25 Juni 2012)

Wenn nichts zu holen ist wirfst Du mit dem Antrag auf die EV dem schlechten Geld noch gutes hinterher.
Davor scheuen eben viele zurück. Macht zwar auch keinen Sinn (siehe Dein Post) aber wenn einer schon 200€ oder 300€ versemmelt hat arrangiert der sich damit und buchts als Lehrgeld ab


----------



## kora225 (15 Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin auch auf den Onlineshop Megapolis reingefallen. Ich glaube wir hampeln da schon seit Dezember letzten Jahres mit rum. Ich habe nach der Bestellung eines iphone mehrfach per Mail probiert eine Antwort zu erhalten und dann telefonisch es immer wieder probiert - ohne Erfolg. Wir hatten bei ebay das Gerät ersteigert, bzw per Sofortkauf. Deshalb begann unsere Reise bei ebay um wollten hier Auskunft erhalten über den Verkäufer. Das alleine zog sich schon ewig hin.
Nach zwei Briefen (Einschreiben, wie auch ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein - siehe da - es gab sogar auch jemand der noch Briefe entgegennahm bei Megapolis) bin ich dann aber mit dem ganzen Mailverkehr und Sachverhalt zur Polizei gegangen. Denn wir haben ja nun mal einen Namen des Shopbetreibers und eine Kontonummer auf die wir unser Geld überwiesen haben. Einen Anwalt haben wir nicht hinzugezogen, da meiner Meinung nach nur heiße Luft von solchen Jungs kommt, die ich dann noch zusätzlich bezahlen darf. Recht ist nicht immer gleich Recht, sondern mittlerweile wohl eine ziemlich dehnbare Sache geworden.
Wie auch immer - wir warten mal ab, bis wir von der Staatsanwaltschaft in Chemnitz mal etwas hören.
Was mich aber wundert, das der Shopbetreiber wohl sehr lange auf dem Markt war. Bei ebay ebenso anscheinend wie auch mit einem sep. Onlineshop. Dann aber plötzlich, nach einem Umzug?, sich derart verspekuliert hat und auch keine Antwort mehr kam.
Wir hatten dem Betreiber auch noch angeboten, per Raten uns das Geld zurückzuzahlen oder ihm einen anderen Vergleich anbieten - hätte er sich einfach nur bei uns gemeldet. Schwierigkeiten im Geschäftsleben kann es immer mal wieder geben - deshalb sollte man den Kontakt aber mit seinen Kunden nicht verlieren. Es sei denn, hier ist auf betrügerische Weise vorgegangen worden.
Wie auch immer. Direktüberweisung sollte man nieeeee machen, sondern nur per Paypal - das weiß meine Frau jetzt auch. (Sie war zu nett zu unserem großen Sohnemann - Er wollte partout ein schickes Handy von seinem ersten Lohn im Freiwilligendienst und drängte sie das Handy doch ganz schnell zu kaufen).

Kurze Frage zum Schluß: Lohnt es sich mit allen Geschädigten auszutauschen und gebündelt bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Chemnitz nochmal nachzufragen was jetzt passiert? Bin dafür sehr offen und freue mich auf Antwort.


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2012)

kora225 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zum Schluß: Lohnt es sich mit allen Geschädigten auszutauschen und gebündelt bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Chemnitz nochmal nachzufragen was jetzt passiert?


Da kämpft jeder für sich selbst und jeder Geschädigte bekommt auch ein eigenes Geschäftszeichen. Also nur für dich alleine anfragen wäre sachlich richtig. Allerdings hast du keinen Rechtsanspruch auf eine Sachstandsmitteilung und kannst froh sein, wenn man dir überhaupt antwortet.

Woher weißt du überhaupt, wo deine Anzeige jetzt ist? Ist die wirklich in Chemnitz? Das solltest du vorher erst noch klären.


----------



## Profi (15 August 2012)

Sicher lohnt es sich in Zeitabständen von 2 Monaten mal bei Staatsanwaltschaft, Zwangsvollstrecker zu erkundigen. Sobald man ein Verfahren eingeleitet hat, ist man natürlich an dessen Fortschritt interessiert und bekommt auch Auskünfte.

Am 21. Juni 2012 ist eine eidesstattliche Versicherung abgegeben worden.

Hat jemand das aktuelle Vermögensverzeichnis von ihm?

Sicher gibt es darüberhinaus noch Möglichkeiten zu pfänden, z.B. Pflichtanteil an die Eltern, bei Wohnort zu Hause.

Er kann auch in Zukunft wieder Geld haben / verdienen / erben.


----------

